# Best resort in Lahaina Maui



## easyrider (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the nicest resort in Lahaina that will trade with rci ?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, there are no resorts IN Lahaina, but many have a Lahaina address, including all of the Ka'anapali Beach area.  If you want to be near Lahaina, then Ka'anapali Beach is where you want to look.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Denise

Which resort would you pick ? I can go to Valley Isle with out trading.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2008)

I haven't been there, but it's a mile or 2 above Ka'anapali Beach.  It looks like every unit has an ocean view and you can't beat that.  That ares is more residential, but it's certainly not bad.

Valley Isle Website

TUG reviews


----------



## Dean (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know the other resort well enough to compare but Papakea is fairly nice as is Sand of Kahana.  And Valley Isle is good too and given you can reserve directly, that would be my first choice.  Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## alanraycole (Jan 5, 2008)

*Among RCI affiliates, in my opinion, there is one in a league of its own...*

Ka'anapali Beach Club (#4985) 

Good luck on ever finding availability! If you do, let me know. I have had a request on it for the last two January's and for the next two January's (yes, January is the only month I travel to Hawaii... but I stay almost the whole month  and no, I haven't had any success in staying there).


----------



## winger (Jan 5, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> Ka'anapali Beach Club (#4985)
> 
> ... .



What is "#4985" ?  Also, how does this resort compart to the Westin or Marriott's Maui Ocean Club?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 5, 2008)

It's a beautiful resort with mostly one bedroom units.  We toured it and thought it was fabulous.  I would imagine any exchange will be island view, and I see those views for sale all the time for under $8K for an annual week.  I wouldn't wait for an exchange if I wanted to stay there, I would buy it!  

Then I would rent it those years I cannot use it, as we do with all of our Hawaii weeks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 6, 2008)

winger said:


> Also, how does this resort compart to the Westin or Marriott's Maui Ocean Club?



I think these rankings are pretty fair:

TUG REVIEWS/RATINGS:

Westin Ka'anapali - rated 9.35  (ranked 2nd on Maui)

Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - rated 9.03 (ranked 3rd on Maui)

Ka'anapali Beach Club - rated 8.4  (ranked 6th on Maui)  (This is the former Embassy)

High Country Club was ranked #1 on Maui at 9.5, but it only has 1 review and it's not an option for most of us lowly TS owners.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 6, 2008)

I would probably put the Kaanapali Beach Club at the top of that list.  But otherwise, I'd agree that the rankings of the other two are accurate.


----------



## travelguy (Jan 6, 2008)

*High Country Club Maui Review*



DeniseM said:


> High Country Club was ranked #1 on Maui at 9.5, but it only has 1 review and it's not an option for most of us lowly TS owners.



Hey!  I wrote that review and I'm a lowly TS owner too!  

The High Country Club Wailea property is much better than even the Ritz-Carlton property in north Maui.  FWIW - The HCC Maui week cost me about the same or less than a TS week at the three resorts mentioned, but that's another story.

Having said that, I would stay at any of these other three resorts in a second!  I believe it's an issue of what's available, not which is better.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 6, 2008)

travelguy said:


> Hey!  I wrote that review and I'm a lowly TS owner too!



Hi Doug - You wrote an excellent review, but that property isn't available to regular TS owners is it?


----------



## winger (Jan 6, 2008)

Hoc said:


> I would probably put the Kaanapali Beach Club at the top of that list.  But otherwise, I'd agree that the rankings of the other two are accurate.



HOC I am a little confused   (maybe b/c it's Sunday and I am low on sleep) How can you but KBC on top of that list but you think the rankings of the other two (Marriott and Westin) are correct (they are #2 and #3 whereas KBC is #6) ?


----------



## Dean (Jan 6, 2008)

winger said:


> HOC I am a little confused   (maybe b/c it's Sunday and I am low on sleep) How can you but KBC on top of that list but you think the rankings of the other two (Marriott and Westin) are correct (they are #2 and #3 whereas KBC is #6) ?


I suspect because this was a question of the best RCI options and those are II only.  I simply omitted it forgetting it was dually affiliated.  I too would put it at the top of the II list.


----------



## winger (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks. I am asking about KBC because it is on my potential lists to request for. the other resort is the marriott ocean club. I too am trying for a 2009 summer week at maui, except I am looking for two consecutive maui weeks, not island hoppin like dear 'sister' potchak !  
I am not considering westin as I heard its difficult to trade into and iam an mci owner which leads me to the marriott.


Dean said:


> I suspect because this was a question of the best RCI options and those are II only.  I simply omitted it forgetting it was dually affiliated.  I too would put it at the top of the II list.


----------



## alanraycole (Jan 6, 2008)

*The number is its RCI reference number.*



winger said:


> What is "#4985" ?  Also, how does this resort compart to the Westin or Marriott's Maui Ocean Club?



I am certainly not saying that the Kaanapali Beach Club is in a league above the Westin or Marriott. But neither of those are RCI affiliates... a part of the original post. Among the options in RCI, nevertheless, I don't think any others come close. Rumors and claims by Hilton sales people continue flying around about Hilton coming to Maui. I didn't have much faith in that until Hilton bought the Grand Wailea. After the purchase, I forsee HGVC somewhere on the grounds of the Grand Wailea... then it will be in an even higher league than the Kaanapali Beach Club, the Marriott, and the Westin. Especially, if the habit of Hilton timeshare guests having usage rights to the neighboring Hilton Hotels resort facilities


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion - I wasn't saying that the Westin and Marriott are with RCI, I was answering this  question:



winger said:


> Also, how does this resort compare to the Westin or Marriott's Maui Ocean Club?


----------



## Dean (Jan 6, 2008)

winger said:


> thanks. I am asking about KBC because it is on my potential lists to request for. the other resort is the marriott ocean club. I too am trying for a 2009 summer week at maui, except I am looking for two consecutive maui weeks, not island hoppin like dear 'sister' potchak !
> I am not considering westin as I heard its difficult to trade into and iam an mci owner which leads me to the marriott.


In a few weeks we will have stayed at all those choices.  KBC is a nice resort though with a little odd set up.  Mostly 1 BR units as well with fewer 2 BR.  I'd put the Westin as #1 and Marriott #2.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 7, 2008)

winger said:


> HOC I am a little confused   (maybe b/c it's Sunday and I am low on sleep) How can you but KBC on top of that list but you think the rankings of the other two (Marriott and Westin) are correct (they are #2 and #3 whereas KBC is #6) ?



So far, given the resorts where I have stayed and toured, I would rank KBC as #1, with Westin as #2 and Marriott as #3.


----------



## winger (Jan 7, 2008)

Hoc said:


> So far, given the resorts where I have stayed and toured, I would rank KBC as #1, with Westin as #2 and Marriott as #3.


HOC now this is a bold statement!  I hope I have luck to be able to stay in both the Marriott and KBC 2009 so I can see first hand  

Would you mind elaborating, maybe giving three things/areas which KBC does better than than the other two?


----------



## Dean (Jan 7, 2008)

Hoc said:


> So far, given the resorts where I have stayed and toured, I would rank KBC as #1, with Westin as #2 and Marriott as #3.


This is interesting as when I stayed at KBC, then the Embassy back in 2002 I thought it was about as low as I would want to go.  Nice but nothing special.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 7, 2008)

winger said:


> Would you mind elaborating, maybe giving three things/areas which KBC does better than than the other two?



Seven things come to mind right away, but there are more:

1.  KBC offers daily tidy service and a mid-week full maid cleaning, the others do not;

2. KBC offers a free daily buffet breakfast for everyone in the room at a reasonable charge, the others do not; 

3. The pool has a deep end, the others' pools do not;

4. There is a beach in front of the resort year round, the others have a beach only during some parts of the year;

5. The beds at the Westin were the most comfortable and upscale, but the KBC's beds are miles ahead of the ones at the Marriott;

6. The balconies were large enough to enjoy -- you could sit on them and watch the ocean, while the balconies at the Westin were so small you could barely stand on them.  The balconies at the Marriott were comparable to the ones at the KBC;

7.  You can always find space around the pool, and the staff is good about enforcing the "no reserving the chairs all day by putting a towel on it" rule.  At the Westin and Marriott, you can virtually never find a chair around the pool that is not reserved all day with a towel that is never used, and the staff will not clear the chairs.

Edit: In addition, KBC has close and convenient markets and non-resort restaurants.  So close, in fact, that you could walk or get there within 2-3 minutes by car.  The other two both are a trek to the Safeway at the cannery mall or the Star Market next to the KBC, and decent and reasonable restaurants are not as close.  KBC also has free shuttle service to and from the Kapalua airport.  The others do not.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 7, 2008)

Dean said:


> This is interesting as when I stayed at KBC, then the Embassy back in 2002 I thought it was about as low as I would want to go.  Nice but nothing special.



I felt that way about both the Embassy and the Westin.  The Marriott was below my standards.


----------



## saluki (Jan 7, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Doug - You wrote an excellent review, but that property isn't available to regular TS owners is it?



I'm not Doug, but can tell you that the High Country Club property can not be traded into. HCC is a members-only destination club with pricing similar to an upper-end timeshare.


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 7, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> Ka'anapali Beach Club (#4985)
> 
> Good luck on ever finding availability! If you do, let me know. I have had a request on it for the last two January's and for the next two January's (yes, January is the only month I travel to Hawaii... but I stay almost the whole month  and no, I haven't had any success in staying there).



There were two early January units that showed up on RCI early Saturday morning that were available last minute.  I booked another week (we were scheduled to be there already) with a bonus week.

We'll be there as of Friday and will take some pictures and and report back to the group


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 7, 2008)

winger said:


> thanks. I am asking about KBC because it is on my potential lists to request for. the other resort is the marriott ocean club. I too am trying for a 2009 summer week at maui, except I am looking for two consecutive maui weeks,



KBC weeks (not a lot) have been showing fairly regularly on RCI for the last month.  The weeks that have been available were May 2008 weeks.  The ones that are showing up now are early June 2008 weeks.  So if the trend continues, you could probably see July 2008 weeks about a month from now.  If you're looking for 2009, then I'd expect to start seeing them next year around this time or in Feb 2009.


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 7, 2008)

Hoc said:


> Seven things come to mind right away, but there are more:
> 
> 1.  KBC offers daily tidy service and a mid-week full maid cleaning, the others do not;
> 
> ...




Hoc, thanks for the info.  I assume there is a charge for the daily tidy service?  Can you clarify where to go pick up groceries?  Any reasonablly priced restaurants you would recommend near KBC?


----------



## winger (Jan 8, 2008)

djyamyam said:


> KBC weeks (not a lot) have been showing fairly regularly on RCI for the last month.  The weeks that have been available were May 2008 weeks.  The ones that are showing up now are early June 2008 weeks.  So if the trend continues, you could probably see July 2008 weeks about a month from now.  If you're looking for 2009, then I'd expect to start seeing them next year around this time or in Feb 2009.



thanks.

Check out and report back on the bedding please. It's been reported that new mgmt wants to put in better duvets - seems like a top priority and a good night sleep is one of the top things on my list as well!


----------



## winger (Jan 8, 2008)

djyamyam said:


> Hoc, thanks for the info.  ...Any reasonablly priced restaurants you would recommend near KBC?


 I am certain HOC can give you some really nice places to eat, where the locals go!  He did me up on our Oahu trip last month


----------



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2008)

djyamyam said:


> Hoc, thanks for the info.  I assume there is a charge for the daily tidy service?  Can you clarify where to go pick up groceries?  Any reasonablly priced restaurants you would recommend near KBC?



No, there is no charge for the daily tidy service.  That is what makes it better than the Marriott or the Westin, as they offer tidy service, but only for an additional fee, and full service for an additional fee, as well.

I would pick up groceries at the Star Market across the street.  Also, I heartily recommend Honokowai Deli for an excellent plate lunch/dinner that is of the quality of any top Maui restaurant, for a reasonable price.  Best to get it to go and eat it back at the resort, as the restaurant itself has no ambiance.  Particularly good is their Lemon Caper Mahimahi.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2008)

winger said:


> I am certain HOC can give you some really nice places to eat, where the locals go!  He did me up on our Oahu trip last month



Also heartily recommended for food on Maui (but not near Lahaina or Kaanapali) are:

Mama's Fish House in Paia.  Amazing food, fresh fish, very expensive.

Paia Fish Market in Paia.  Fresh fish, you sit on long wooden benches at long wooden tables with the other locals, but you get really fresh fish for a much lower price than at Mama's.

Eskimo Candy in Kihei.  Great fresh fish to go, and plate lunches with fresh fish.  Take them away to the nearby beach or elsewhere, otherwise you'll be sitting on a crowded wooden table outside the shop with many others, next to the trash cans and swatting flies.  Take it away from there so you can appreciate the quality.

The spectacular Sunday brunch at the Maui Prince, very expensive, is the best on the island and has live Hawaiian music, to boot.  They try (unsuccessfully) to enforce a dress code for men, who are supposed to wear a shirt with a collar.  Half the men there wear T-shirts, and many of the men wear shorts.  Brunch was great, and bring a bag with your towel and swim wear, as the beach in front of the resort, with chaise lounges, is a great place to catch a nap and maybe take a swim after brunch.

Cheeseburger in Paradise, in Lahaina, is fairly reasonably priced, and a good burger.  On the water, but you probably won't get a seat at the window on the water.  Upstairs at night they have live music.

Aloha Mix Plate, in Lahaina across from the cannery mall, does a decent plate lunch or dinner for not too much money.  In the evening, you will hear the music from the Old Lahaina Luau, which is next door, and if you go at sunset, you are sitting in the open air, on the water, watching the sunset with the music from next door as entertainment.

Sansei has great, fresh sushi and late at night (I think after 11) they serve much of it at half price.  Located in Kaanapali and in Kihei.

Wei Wei in Wailuku is pretty much a local "greasy spoon," but they are famous for their Maui Dry Mein, for which Maui is famous.  While you are in Wailuku, swing by the Homemaid Bakery, which makes wonderful, fresh mochi or crispy manju every hour, filled with the traditional red beans or black beans, but also coconut, pineapple, peanut butter, apples, or a bevvy of other local fillings.  Their banana bread is also good.

Long's Drugs (in the cannery mall and at several other locations all over the island) sells a lot of Homemaid Bakery items, but they are fresher at the bakery, and Long's usually runs out of all the good stuff within minutes of opening.

BTW, on the subject of banana bread: On the Keanae penninsula, along the road to Hana, there is a shack right next to the beach that makes (in my opinion) the best banana bread on the island.  But they usually sell out around noon or 1 pm, so get there earlier than that.  I was told that there is a yellow house, a bit closer to Kahului (about 7 miles into the road) that has been converted to a shop, and its banana bread is also wonderful.  I did not get a chance to try it this trip.

For the room, you can stop by the Farmer's markets (there's a big one in Kahului on Saturdays, a smaller one between Lahaina and Kaanapali on Sundays, and one in Paia on Mondays -- most of the same merchants go to all of them), and pick up some wonderful local jams and jellies (mango, coconut, pineapple, lilikoi, guava, mixes, and many more, as well as butters made with these fruits).  Also at the farmers markets are nice smelling soaps that utilize island fragrances, and local fruits and vegetables.  And, of course, crafts and clothing that are ubiquitous on Maui, but cheaper at the farmers markets.

While on Maui, try some Shave Ice.  If you find a place that has mochi balls and puts sweetened condensed milk on the top on request, you've found a good one.  My preference is for Waiola Store on Oahu, but it's not as famous as some of the other places (hence, no line).

Longhi's is hyped, but I ate there twice and found it incredibly, indescribably bad both times.  Fish was really old, sauces were bad, and nothing was cooked right.

David Paul's restaurant in Lahaina was also mediocre and overpriced.

And, for gosh sake, don't eat at the same places you eat on the mainland.  You can get Ruth's Chris, Bubba Gump's, Subway or Hard Rock Cafe food anytime you want without going to Maui -- the product is standardized, so get it back home.

In the parking lot of the Honokowai Deli is a taco truck that's been getting a lot of buzz lately.  Smelled good, but we didn't have time to try it while we were there this time.

There's a small, local diner in Wailuku called Tasty Crust that is well known by locals for its pancakes and breakfasts.  They will serve pancakes with peanut butter on them for which some folks will kill.

In the Maui Mall is Guri Guri Sherbet, which has been there since I was a little boy.  People would travel from Honolulu to Kahului just for a cup of the sherbet.  I never found it particularly appealing, but it has grown on me in my later years.  More like an asian ice cream, it's not as sweet as traditional American Sherbets.

Also, while on Maui, get some apple bananas from the market.  They are unlike any banana you've ever tried.  And if you have not tried pineapple in Hawaii, you are in for a treat.  Expect to overeat it, and go home with a mouth full of acid sores.

Pacific'O (in Lahaina) and its sister restaurant, I'o (at the Maalaea Harbor) are also very good and very expensive, but I personally would drive the extra 25 minutes to get to Mama's if I were craving a good, fresh, expensive fish dinner.

Edit: I meant to add Haliimaile General Store (I think it's in Kula).  I've never eaten there, but many of the Maui locals say it's really good.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2008)

Just a couple of clarifications from an owner at the Westin Maui:  there is a charge for daily maid service at the WKORV, but the mid-week tidy service is free and included in your stay.  Do most timeshares have daily free maid service?

I could be wrong, but I believe HOC stayed in studio lock-off, and that side does only have a small balcony that he described, but the other side of the lock-off/2 bdm. has a lanai with 2 chairs and a table.  The ocean front and deluxe lock-off studio's have a full balcony, as well.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Just a couple of clarifications from an owner at the Westin Maui:  there is a charge for daily maid service at the WKORV, but the mid-week tidy service is free and included in your stay.  Do most timeshares have daily free maid service?
> 
> I could be wrong, but I believe HOC stayed in studio lock-off, and that side does only have a small balcony that he described, but the other side of the lock-off/2 bdm. has a lanai with 2 chairs and a table.  The ocean front and deluxe lock-off studio's have a full balcony, as well.



Yes, I stayed in a studio lock off.  KBC has daily free tidy service, and a free mid-week full clean, as well as a full balcony for both the bedroom and living room.  Both the Westin and the Marriott have a free mid-week tidy service, but full service or daily tidy service requires a charge.

Edit: also, if I recall correctly, the "tidy service" at the Westin was not up to par and I had to call and complain in order to get a real service.  I think they were supposed to change your sheets mid-week at the Westin, but they did not until I complained, and Westin would not change the towels, because they reminded me that we had a washer in the room and could wash our own towels (that said, neither the Marriott nor the KBC had washers in the rooms).  At the Marriott, they don't change your sheets at all during the week, except for a charge.

Most non-Marriott timeshares in which I have stayed have free daily tidy service and towel exchange, and quite a few of them also have free daily maid service.


----------



## Time2Ponder (Jan 8, 2008)

When does the beach in front of either the Westin or the Marriott vanish?


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 8, 2008)

easysider said:


> What is the nicest resort in Lahaina that will trade with rci ?



It's helpful to know what your personality is. 


Do you prefer megaresorts or boutique hotels?
Is a great pool, workout room, and/or spa really important? 
Are you turned off by crowds?
Is free local transportation important?
Do you care how big your room is?
Is a full kitchen and washer/dryer essential?
Are you more into privacy or high energy?
What's more important: the view or the amenities?

Personally, I'd go with the Valley Isle if I were traveling with my husband or another couple.  It looks nice and will be much more private and romantic.  I don't really give a rat's tail about the pool, though I realize other people do.  And you have a good chance of having an outstanding view. 

If I was going with the kids, I'd stay at the KBC.  The pool is great, the location is less remote and you'll have a nice size room with a full kitchen and washer dryer.  The downside is that it's big. 

Marriott would be my last choice simply because they are converted hotel rooms and feel it.  They didn't have the space or wiring to retrofit full kitchens and washers/dryers into the original buildings, so that is the deal breaker for me.  However, they do have an incredible location right in the middle of resort row on Kaanaapali Beach.  So if you're high energy and have no problems with crowds, this is a great place.   They also enjoy a great paved oceanfront path which makes walking/jogging to other resorts a snap.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2008)

Time2Ponder said:


> When does the beach in front of either the Westin or the Marriott vanish?



It was gone in front of the Marriott when I was there in September.  It was back when I was there over Christmas.  I am told that it migrates from one area to the other, depending on the season.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> Marriott would be my last choice simply because they are converted hotel rooms and feel it.



That is another huge downside to the Marriott.  The construction is cheap, and you can tell.  When we were there two weeks ago, it felt like buffalo were walking on our ceiling every night at about midnight, when the guests above us got in.


----------



## wilma (Jan 8, 2008)

Hoc said:


> Seven things come to mind right away, but there are more:
> 
> 1.  KBC offers daily tidy service and a mid-week full maid cleaning, the others do not;
> 
> 2. KBC offers a free daily buffet breakfast for everyone in the room at a reasonable charge, the others do not;



1--When did you stay at the KBC when they offered free daily tidy service? Did you have to ask for it? I've stayed there a couple of times & never had any free daily cleanup.

2--*Free *daily buffet for a reasonable cost??


----------



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2008)

wilma said:


> Free daily buffet for a reasonable cost??



Oops.  I guess that's kind of like those folks who say you get a "FREE X" when it's really, buy 1, get 1 free.  We paid $60 for the week, and all four of us got to eat the daily breakfast buffet with no further charge.  Also, the buffet included (in addition to the hot items, which were only average, anyway) tons of fruit and yogurt, as well as cereals, breads, biscuits, bagels and other items which we took up to our room and stored in the fridge for snacking all day.

We were there in about 2004, but I just toured again a couple of weeks ago, and the rooms were updated and beautiful.


----------



## Time2Ponder (Jan 8, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> Marriott would be my last choice simply because they are converted hotel rooms and feel it.  They didn't have the space or wiring to retrofit full kitchens and washers/dryers into the original buildings, so that is the deal breaker for me.  However, they do have an incredible location right in the middle of resort row on Kaanaapali Beach.  So if you're high energy and have no problems with crowds, this is a great place.   They also enjoy a great paved oceanfront path which makes walking/jogging to other resorts a snap.




This is not the case with all of the MOC. The new Lahaina Villas definitely are not of the retrofit variety. For me, the deal-breaker with them was that the studio side was *very* small and did not have the w/d and kitchen area that the Westin does. The 1BR side of the l/o was quite nice, however.


----------



## winger (Jan 8, 2008)

Hoc said:


> ....  We paid $60 for the week, and all four of us got to eat the daily breakfast buffet with no further charge.  ...We were there in about 2004, but I just toured again a couple of weeks ago, and the rooms were updated and beautiful.



Charges for breakfast buffett are now as follows:
13 years old and above $13/day
6 - 12 yo $7/day
5 yo and under $0

Other misc charges.
Parking = $13/day for non-KBC owners
State Occupancy tax (approx $6.60 for 2BD, $4.60 for 1BD)

HOC - have all rooms been updated as far as you can tell?  Is it the more modern look (marble countertops, etc.) ?

If not all rooms have been upgraded, do you know what the upgrade schedule looks like?

Do the upgraded rooms now include stove top/oven units? How about washing machines in the unit?


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Sorry, the KBC has neither a full size kitchen*

nor a washer dryer in suite. 

The suites are tiny, and unless they have changed the door to the bathroom was just a jalousie screen, no privacy at all  

The kitchen was just a microwave, coffee pot, and a couple of dishes, no cooking  equipment of any type, with a tiny sink and no dishwasher or dishwashing stuff:annoyed: 

There are some full kitchen resorts, like the Valley Isle, Papakea, Hololani, and a few others, that have all the items you discussed, but they aren't in the luxury class of the Westin, MOC, or KBC.

fwiw, Greg



.


LisaRex said:


> [*]Is a full kitchen and washer/dryer essential?
> 
> If I was going with the kids, I'd stay at the KBC.  The pool is great, the location is less remote and *you'll have a nice size room with a full kitchen and washer dryer.  *The downside is that it's big.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 8, 2008)

Time2Ponder said:


> This is not the case with all of the MOC.



That's why I said "original buildings."  The new towers are very nice but I doubt you'll be placed in there for a trade.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 8, 2008)

Aliikai, you're right.  I must have been confusing the KBC units with the Kaanapali Alii units. 

Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 8, 2008)

Hoc, thanks for the big list of recommendations


----------



## tombo (Jan 8, 2008)

HOC, thanks for the best comparison with real facts that I have seen on TUG. I have now been tempted to look at a week at KBC since your choice of it over the other resorts was concise and with facts that owners at other Maui resorts find hard to refute.

Do you have similar feelings about a resort(s) on Kauai or the big island of Hawaii?


----------



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2008)

tombo said:


> Do you have similar feelings about a resort(s) on Kauai or the big island of Hawaii?



No, I haven't been to Kauai in 20 years, nor the Big Island in 30.  But I will be getting there soon. . .


----------



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2008)

winger said:


> HOC - have all rooms been updated as far as you can tell?  Is it the more modern look (marble countertops, etc.) ?
> 
> If not all rooms have been upgraded, do you know what the upgrade schedule looks like?
> 
> Do the upgraded rooms now include stove top/oven units? How about washing machines in the unit?



I don't know.  I just know that the unit I saw looked very modern and nice.  I didn't pay attention to details, since I was just trying to get out of there and get my $200 as quickly as possible.  But thinking back, I do think that the unit I saw had a marble countertop, and I kind of remember it having a full kitchen.  I did not pay attention to washing machines, as there was one on every other floor when I stayed there several years ago.  The unit I saw was much, much nicer than the non-upgraded one I had in 2004.


----------



## alanraycole (Jan 10, 2008)

*The best on Kauai and the Big Island*



tombo said:


> HOC, thanks for the best comparison with real facts that I have seen on TUG. I have now been tempted to look at a week at KBC since your choice of it over the other resorts was concise and with facts that owners at other Maui resorts find hard to refute.
> 
> Do you have similar feelings about a resort(s) on Kauai or the big island of Hawaii?



On Kauai, there are four timeshare resorts that are in the same class as the three focussed on here: The Point, a sister resort to the KBC; Marriott Waiohai, as nice as any Marriott I have ever stayed in or toured;  Hanalei Bay Resort, with rooms that may not be quite up to par, but with a view that is second to none... that is second to none on earth; and Shearwater, sitting right on the cliffs overlooking the ocean. Pick the Waiohai if you want the nicest rooms and a killer beach. Pick the Hanalei Bay Resort if you want a killer view. Pick the Shearwater if you want to hear the ocean roar (disclaimer: the Shearwater has decent rooms and a great location, but the resort seems a bit tight... the complex is smaller and the buildings are very close to each other). Pick The Point if you can't get the other three. It has nice rooms, an nice pool, located near shops and restaurants, and a nice shoreline. I should point out that the Waiohai is the only one with a beach directly on the propery. HBR has access to a beautiful beach just a short walk down the hill... close enough for me to consider it part of the resort in my own mind. The Point sits next door to the Hyatt and the fronting beach, but has a rocky shore of its own... makes for a nice shore stroll. Staying at the Shearwater will require a short drive or long walk to a beach.

On the Big Island, there is one or should I say one complex with three timeshare resorts. Hilton has them all at Waikoloa.

I am staying at the Hanalei Bay Resort right now (a little change of plans for those who may have been paying detailed attention to my other posts on tug, not an error), and will be staying at The Point later this month.


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 13, 2008)

winger said:


> Check out and report back on the bedding please. It's been reported that new mgmt wants to put in better duvets - seems like a top priority and a good night sleep is one of the top things on my list as well!



No duvets here.  Not that I think it's needed at this resort.  It'd be a waste because they would be too warm.

The beds have the standard pink hotel blanket and then a floral bedcover on it.  With the tempatures here in Maui, I could see most people not using a duvet as it would be far too warm.

However, the mattress on the king bed is very comfy.  We definitely slept well on our first night.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 14, 2008)

winger said:


> Do the upgraded rooms now include stove top/oven units? How about washing machines in the unit?



My girlfriend tells me that the upgraded room we saw had marble or granite countertops, and a full kitchen including stove top and oven.  She did not pay attention to whether there was a washer in the room.


----------



## winger (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoc said:


> My girlfriend tells me that the upgraded room we saw had marble or granite countertops, and a full kitchen including stove top and oven.  She did not pay attention to whether there was a washer in the room.


Hmmm. I called the resort last night and they said only 8 2-bd units in the entire resort has the full kitchen w/ stove top and oven. I will call them again before I book (if I book there).


----------



## bbison (Jan 24, 2008)

Hoc said:


> Seven things come to mind right away, but there are more:
> 
> 6. The balconies were large enough to enjoy -- you could sit on them and watch the ocean, while the balconies at the Westin were so small you could barely stand on them.  The balconies at the Marriott were comparable to the ones at the KBC;
> 
> 7.  You can always find space around the pool, and the staff is good about enforcing the "no reserving the chairs all day by putting a towel on it" rule.  At the Westin and Marriott, you can virtually never find a chair around the pool that is not reserved all day with a towel that is never used, and the staff will not clear the chairs.



The balcony at the Westin on the 1BR side seemed plenty big to me.

We just spent Christmas week at the Westin and never had a problem finding open chairs. The same week at the Marriott last year--different story. People were saving seats before sunrise.


----------

